# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Tonometer Prism Tip

## Lenscutter

Hello,

    As this is my first post I was hoping to get some feed back from the community here. At my work we had ordered a Tonometer Prism tip with a new attachment on our slit lamp. The tonometer prism tip has one half frosted (so when you look through the mires one half is frosted and the other clear) and all our other prism tips (from another company) are not frosted at all. We have had the technician come back and give us a new prism with the exact same frosting. When we ask the technician why it's like this, they have no idea and can't give an explanation as to why it is like this and told us we are the only ones to lodge a complaint. Does anyone have the same issue or is there a reason for the frosting on one side? Any help would be appreciated.
 :Nerd:

----------


## drk

I cannot imagine how that would work.

Has anyone tried it?

----------


## Lenscutter

Here is a picture of what it looks like

----------


## drk

That just doesn't look right.

----------

